# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  غدى عفاف الهدى لأول مره

## عفاف الهدى

اهلين

شحالكم
بما اني عروس لازم اتعلم اطبخ  :toung: 
امي قالت ليي خلاص اتعلمي لا تجوعي الرجال  :huh: 
وصاحبتي هزأتني قالت خلاص اتعلمي ما باقي شي على عرسش

وفي صبيحة يوم امس الأحد وبينما امي رايحه بيتنا القديم  عشان العزية قلت لازم اسوي الغدى قبل لا توصل ماما  :rolleyes: 

وامخمخ وش اسوي وش اسوي 
قلت ماليهم الا بيض 
اتاري ما عندنا ولا بيضه  :sad2: 

قلت يامرى سوي غدى محترم واتعلمي  :bigsmile: 
طلعت العيش مال المندي وغسلته ونضفته وطلعت دجاجه عشان تنقع 
قطعت طماطيتين ودورت فليفله مالقيت اخذن بطاطسه قشرتها وقطعتها شرايح وبشرت ماجية وحده 
وحطيت كم هيله ومسمار وفلفلات سودان ومعاهم صبغه وملح في العيش وخليته عالنار  :noworry: 

اتجهت بعد شوي الى الدجاجه ولأول مره امسك دجاجه شغل كامل
سبحتها ودعجتها عدل هم نصين الأول نتفت جلدها نتفه نتفه فصختها اثيابها
وعذبتها وانقسمت نصين الصدر لحال والفخذ لحاله  :wink: 
لو قايليلن ليي شيلي جلدها ما عرفت
الثانية اهون 

المهم وش اسوي وش اسوي عصرت عليها ليمونه وحطيت بهارات على هوايي من كل علبه شوي 
بس ما بين فيها لون 
طلعت ريحه الغدى رحت ركيض الى الصفرية والا هو يدخن نشف الماي وصار لونه اصفر حركات  :amuse: 
كان استانس واطفي الفرن واغطية بفوطه قلت عشان ينشف لحاله ههه
الا وقد وصلت امي دخلت البيت وقالت اشم ريحة غدى سويتيه وكانت الفرحه غامرتنها 
راحت على طول الى الصفرية وهي مستانسه حدها  قالت هذا بحاري داكو اصفر وسألتني وين الودام قلت اليها لسه ما حطيته القت عليه نظره قالت مو بين البهارات زادت بهاراته وتبلته بالليمون مره ثانية وحطته بالفرن مع بطاطس وبصل في الصينية 
وكانت ريحة الرز مره اتجنن و كنت مره مستانسه حدي بس للأسف طلع ماصخ :sad2: 
كلمت خطيبي وخبرته قال ويش اذا احتجتوا المطافي كلموني هه :wacko: 

المهم هادي صورة غدايي وعلينا بالعافية 
هدرت واجد عفر قصة حياتي :amuse:

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

_شكله لذيذ عليكم بـ العافيه_ 
_ذوقتي ابو الشباب منه لو لا ؟_ 
_اهم شي تتعلمي تصفيط السمك كعكعكع_
_ويش قال الاستاذ عنه_ _................_

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

_ام الليل_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ام الليل موجوده هني

اقول لاتتعيلفي 

للأسف ابو الشباب ما ذاقه 

وكان لذيذ بس المصوخه زايده شوي 
وان شاء الله الأستاذ ناوي يعلمني الطبخ 

طلع هو طباخ درجه اولى 
ومشكوره عالمرور 
وان شاء الله شوي شوي نتعلم
على ايد الخبيرات الي في المنتدى

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يسلمو عمووه وهاذي النحيسه ام الليل  :evil: 
تدخل بعضويتي لكن يلا ماعليه هيــن بس :amuse: 
روعه وتشهي يلا تعلمي زين هاا عشان تصيري طباخه  :wink: 
بانتظار جديدكـ
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

يسلموة على الايدي ياعفاف الهدى وفي انتظر جديدك

----------


## حساسه بزياده

هههههههه
والله إنتون البنات حيالات 
أولش في بيت أبوها تقول ماتعرف 
وإذا صارت  تطلع أشياء خطيره والطبخ جنان
زي إلا عدنا 
حتى الفرن تقول ماتعرف تشغله
وألحين حركات وأشكال وألوان
طبعا كل شي بالرغبه يصير
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> يسلمو عمووه وهاذي النحيسه ام الليل 
> تدخل بعضويتي لكن يلا ماعليه هيــن بس
> راح اراويها شغلها ..اساعدش عليها
> سرقة عيني عينك
> روعه وتشهي يلا تعلمي زين هاا عشان تصيري طباخه 
> بدأت المشوار من امس واليوم راحه ..ههه
> بانتظار جديدكـ
> تحياتيـ ..



فروشه مشكوره على احلى مرور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> يسلموة على الايدي ياعفاف الهدى وفي انتظر جديدك



مشكوره سيده 

ان شاء الله انشوف جديدش بعد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> هههههههه
> والله إنتون البنات حيالات 
> كشفتينا
> أولش في بيت أبوها تقول ماتعرف 
> وإذا صارت تطلع أشياء خطيره والطبخ جنان
> زي إلا عدنا 
> اشياء مخزونة داخل مدخرة للمستقبل
> حتى الفرن تقول ماتعرف تشغله
> والله ما اعرف 
> ...



 :kaseh: 
كل هزأيني شان اعتمد على نفسي شوي 
هه
عجبتني مداخلتش في صفحتي 
تسلمي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*ههههه عفاف لكن والله طلعتي طباخه عدله آكو الشكل مره قميل ويشهي بعد واللهي  ..*

*آمم آني مااتخيل روحي آطبخ جدي مااقدر عفر لآ آنظف الدجاج ولا احس روحي اعرف  ..~*

*يعني اذا مره مره باجرب اسوي باستآ وآشيآء خفيفه بس  ،،*

*آلف عوآفي على قلوبكم :)*

*وحماس زي ماقلتي دام خطيبش يعرف يطبخ ضمنتي مستقبلش خلاص  ،،*

*وإن شآآء الله تتعلمي آكثر وتراوينآ طبخآتش القميله  ..*

*تسلم الإيدين يآرب ،*

*وربي يعطيش مليون عآفيه ..*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## سرى

يسلمو الايادي وموفقه ياربي في حياتش الزوجيه وشوي شوي تتعلمي 
بس هذي طبختش كانها امبزر
ابي اسالكم وش معنى القميله   ابلغتكم  اهل القطيف ممكن تشرحوها لي :deh:

----------


## آهات حنونه

*الحمد لله عرفت شئ حلو ادا على الماصخ تنحل ليمون وملح*


*والي بيجيب المطافي وريه الصوره ههه ويحكم (اكيد وريتيها وياه من الفرحه)*

*اني لما كنت في بيت اهلي عمري مادخلت مطبخ وسويت الهوايل في بداية زواجي هههه*

*بس كان يحطمني ابو زهراء بعد ماسويه وكل شئيولي بجيب من المطعم يعني ووووع هههه*

*لاطول تحياتي لك...موفقه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *مرآإحب ،*
> *مرحبا بو* 
> *ههههه عفاف لكن والله طلعتي طباخه عدله آكو الشكل مره قميل ويشهي بعد واللهي  ..*
> *الشكل بس*  
> *آمم آني مااتخيل روحي آطبخ جدي مااقدر عفر لآ آنظف الدجاج ولا احس روحي اعرف  ..~*
> *كنت زيش ...بس الظرف اتغير خلاص ..وجب اتعلم الحين*  
> *يعني اذا مره مره باجرب اسوي باستآ وآشيآء خفيفه بس  ،،* 
> *آلف عوآفي على قلوبكم :)*
> *تسلمي* 
> ...



مشكوره خيوه 
عالمرور 
يعطيش الله العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> يسلمو الايادي
> يسلمش وموفقه ياربي في حياتش الزوجيه وشوي شوي تتعلمي 
> ان شاء الله
> 
> بس هذي طبختش كانها امبزر
> وش تطلع دي امبزر اول مره اسمعها
> كنت ابي اسوي مندي صارت الصبغه واجد 
> عفر مو دي الصبغة الي اتحطها امي ما ادري
> الي قدامي طلعته وحطيته
> ابي اسالكم وش معنى القميله ابلغتكم اهل القطيف ممكن تشرحوها لي



 اهلا وسهلا فيش سرى 
مشكوره عالمرور والدعاوي الحلوه 
حبيبتي كلمة قميله مو تراث القطيف ولا شي 
هادي الله يسلمش ملامح اكيوت اختنا الغالية بدل لا اتكون انتين جميله
اتقول انتين قميله 
وبس 
ويعطيش العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *الحمد لله عرفت شئ حلو ادا على الماصخ تنحل ليمون وملح*
>  اي والله من راسي ..بس طلع شغل عدل ..ههه 
> 
> *والي بيجيب المطافي وريه الصوره ههه ويحكم (اكيد وريتيها وياه من الفرحه)*
> *اكيد يبي اليها كلام* 
> 
> *اني لما كنت في بيت اهلي عمري مادخلت مطبخ وسويت الهوايل في بداية زواجي هههه*
>  ههه
> *بس كان يحطمني ابو زهراء بعد ماسويه وكل شئيولي بجيب من المطعم يعني ووووع هههه*
> ...



يسلم لي احلى مرور ام زهراء 
يعطيش العافية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اممممممممم عفاف وغذا مره وحده :weird: 
حركاااات والله
الشكل مشهي مررره
والله صار نفسي في غذا هيك :kaseh: 
عليكم بالف عافيــــه غناتييي
تسلم يمينك 
وان شاءالله نشوف اطباق ثانيه >>بس مو ماصخ
خلي عنك ابو يوسف وقت الطبخ :wink: 

موفقه لكل خير
دمتي بود...

----------


## مريم المقدسة

اولا الف مبروك على الخطوبة وعقبال العرس انا شاء اللة
يقولون غلطة الشاطر بالمئة
شوى وشوى وتصرين طباخة درجة اولى
تسلم الايادى اهم شئ رضيتى الماما
انى لما كنت مخطوبة كانت امى يقول لى تعالى اعلمش
وكنت اقول انى ما بطبخ الا بصاصس وخفايف دلع بنات
تالى طلع ابوالشباب ما يحب الا العيش
لكن الحين يقولى طباخة ما شافنى الاول هههههههههههههههههههه
تحياتى خيتو

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

عليكم بآلف عآآفيه

يسلموو عموو صرآآحه إشتهيته

بس ذكرتيني بأيآآم سوريآآ

لم مرت أخويي تسوي لينآآ فطور في رمضآآن كل يكون مآآآآصخ 


على الأقل عموو تعرفي تسويي رز موو زيي

مآآ أعرف أسوي رز أبيض 

^^

يسلموو عموو

----------


## همس الصمت

مساء الخيرات عفاف
اوه اوه اوه
عفاف في المطبخ  :toung: 
صلوات على محمد وآل محمد
والله وطلعتي حركات تعرفين تطبخي
بس كأن العيش يبي ليه شوية زيت او زبد عشان يصير مية مية  :wink: 
بس الشكل حلو مرة
وسبحان الله من شفت طبخة من يدك 
قلت اكيد ماصخه  :weird: 
ههههههههههه
عارفتك كل تنسين الملح  :wink:  << شكله بينك وبينه عداوه خخخخخخ
بس عفافوووو صدقيني
لو كل مرة تفكرين تدخلين المطبخ راح تبدعين  :amuse: 
مرة تخيب ومرة تصيب
خلي اهلك للتجارب  :wink: 
لغاية مايصير الطباخ مية مية
ولك مني اعطيك دورة في الطبخ وببلاش كمان  :wink: 
ترى الطبخ بس يبي له روقان << وخروا عنها ام الروقان
الي حاطه الها شروط وماحد يقرب منها لما تطبخ  :noworry: 
يالله عفاف شدي الهمة 
ورينا الطباخ على اصوله  :wink: 
واي مساعده تبين لاتترددي انا عن نفسي حاضرة لك  :embarrest:  ..
الله يسلم الديات على الطبخه الكوشخه ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> اممممممممم عفاف وغذا مره وحده
> للأسف اي ما يناسب صح
> حركاااات والله
> اي صج حركات 
> الشكل مشهي مررره
> والله صار نفسي في غذا هيك
> ولا يهمش اذا ناوية على عمرش تعالي ليي واسوي الش غذا هيك
> عليكم بالف عافيــــه غناتييي
> تسلم يمينك 
> ...



مشكوره دموعه عالمرور 
والله يعطيش العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> اولا الف مبروك على الخطوبة وعقبال العرس انا شاء اللة
> الله يبارك فيش 
> وعقبال العزابية يا رب
> يقولون غلطة الشاطر بالمئة
> صح
> شوى وشوى وتصرين طباخة درجة اولى
> نتمنى ذلك
> تسلم الايادى اهم شئ رضيتى الماما
> اي والله والى الحين لم تدعوني لدخول المطبخ مره اخرى
> ...



مشكوره عالمرور الحلو 
يعطيش العافية مريومة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> عليكم بآلف عآآفيه
> الله يعافيش
> 
> يسلموو عموو صرآآحه إشتهيته
> بس لا يعورنا بطنا 
> بس ذكرتيني بأيآآم سوريآآ 
> لم مرت أخويي تسوي لينآآ فطور في رمضآآن كل يكون مآآآآصخ 
> والله ام فاطمة اتسوي ماصخ 
> بس ما عليه صيام كنتوا اعذريها 
> ...



مشكوره طفلة عالمرور 
بس اتعلمي من الحين لا اتصيري خايبه زي عمتش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

:cool: 



> مساء الخيرات عفاف
> مساء النور خيو
> 
> اوه اوه اوه
> عفاف في المطبخ 
> اي والله وصارت
> صلوات على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> والله وطلعتي حركات تعرفين تطبخي
> ...



 مشكوره هموسه غاليتي على التشجيع 
وما اتقصري 

يعطيش العافية

----------


## نور الهدى

*ما شاء الله* 

*مثل ما قالت همس الصمت يبغى ليش بس تتعلمي الاساسيات وبعدها بتتفنني انتين بروحش* 


*والطباخ مزاج وكل ما حبيتي تتعلمي بتبدعي* 

*وروقان اهم شي*


*بس المندي انا اطبخ الدجاجه في الماي حق العيش وبعدها اشيلها اكملها بالفرن والعيش  يصير فيه الدسم حق الدجاجه* 

*ولا مرة سويتها بطرقتش* 


*حركات يلا بتتعلمي وبتصيري شاطرة*


*الله يوفقش يا رب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *ما شاء الله* 
> 
> *مثل ما قالت همس الصمت يبغى ليش بس تتعلمي الاساسيات وبعدها بتتفنني انتين بروحش* 
>  
> 
> *والطباخ مزاج وكل ما حبيتي تتعلمي بتبدعي*  
> *وروقان اهم شي*
>  
> 
> ...



مشكوره ام محمد على احلى مرور 
يعطيكم العافية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تسلم الاياادي عفاف ع هييك طبخه
الله يعطيج الف عاافيه
لاعدم من الجديد
تحياآتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره حبيبتي عالمرور 

يعطيش العافية 
وسنة حلوه

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار 
حـــــــــركـــــااااات حبيبتي *هــــــــــدى*
بجد الششششششكل حلوووووو زين ماصاااار عجييينه  :toung:  :wink: 
اهنئك حبيبتي اذا هذه البدااااايه ...
كل يووووم دخلي المطبخ وعفسسسسي مره تخيب وآخرى تصيب :bigsmile: 
لييين تلاقي نفسك ششششيف بحق وحقيق 
وعليكم بالعاااافيه ..
اجمل الامنياااات لكي حبيبتي بالحب والسعااااده

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ههه
عجبتيني فروحه 
عاد شيف مره وحده 
بكره العزية 
بكره بطبخ ان شاء الله 
واشوف وش اخبص

مشكورين جميع عالدعم الحلو
ويعطيش العافية حبيبتي

----------

